# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Jaaako mokre pelene

## UdavDave

Evo mi polako prelazimo na platnene, mama je zadovoljna, ono široko povijanje mi je zaista išlo na onu stvar, sad sam gotova u skeundi.

Nego, mi imamo nadohranu i ona meni stvarno pošteno zapiški pelenu, mokra je i izvana. Imamo zaštitne pa to drži i presvlačim je svaka 3-4 sata. Zanima me jedino je li bed ako je pelena toliko zapišana (oko 80ml recimo) ili to nije problem ak ovak često presvlačim? Ona se sama po sebi niš ne buni al ne bi htjela da neku upalu navuče. Je l' lupam gluposti ili?

----------


## anjica

mozes joj malo cesce mijenjati pelene, npr. svaka 2 h
a sasvim je normalno da ti je pelena mokra i iz vana, zato imas zastitne  :Wink:

----------


## tibica

> mozes joj malo cesce mijenjati pelene, npr. svaka 2 h
> a sasvim je normalno da ti je pelena mokra i iz vana, zato imas zastitne


x

----------


## Danci_Krmed

i ja potpisujem.  vanjski dio mora biti mokar ako se beba popiški, malo je čudno to u startu ali navikneš se.

----------


## UdavDave

Ma sam me pati to kaj ne moramo više široko povijanje raditi pa joj ne bi uložak prek dana stavljala, ona je taaaako sretna čim može batake bacati okolo. A kak se toliko zapišava pomislila sam da bi ipak trebala, da ne pliva u toj peleni.

----------


## anamar

nabavi uže uloške. nama je sveki sašila različitih veličina uložaka...

----------

